# IM having Huge issues with my male CHI!!!



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

and i need help from experienced people whom have owned chihuahuas and been through this.
I have been to the vets alot, and well the problem still persists....
Hes almost 10 weeks old and refuses food to the point of starvation, which will leave him very ill...
now i have to on a regular basis feed him with a syringe...some times he will nibble at food but generally nope i don't want that...The vet and i have tried many foods but hes still so fussy, he doesn't even like water...so i have to make his food with water at the same time.
The vet said he is physically capable of eating that he just doesn't want to eat or drink. I hoping in 5 years time I'm still not feeding him with a syringe it has no needle...Im so worried and concerned. why doesn't he like food..
raw meat he will eat from time to time but that's it...
he hates all caned vet foods, all dog rolls and all biscuits..when not using the syringe he will be come skin and bone, and will have fits, and go into comas. so i wont stop feeding him as i do...
Nothing has shown on blood works...
recently he chewed the dog house and got poisoned with arsenic, he has been living in between my house and the vets off and on...
he has recovered from the posing with the anti dote..
man i love him so why cant he just be like my other chihuahuas.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

hes almost 10 weeks old and last week weighed 500grams, now hes around 580 grams....due to forse feeding which the vet has taught me...
its a time consuming thing but worth it...But i do worrie, will he ever eat like a normal dog


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome to the Board!

You say he will eat raw meat some? then I would keep him on a raw meat diet. If not then you can try home cooked and see if he will eat chicken and rice. Also when my Chibi was not eating real well the vet told me to give him this human baby food that looks like vienna (sp?) sausages in a baby food jar (if you would like to try it let me know and I will find the exact name?) that my little guy would just gobble down. I hope this helps and I am sure you will someone else will chime in with good advice

One more thing...You may want to ask your vet about Nutrical if you do not already have him on it? you may want to consider it especially if he is not eating well this way you will not have to worry about Hypoglycemia on top of everything else...that is if he doesnt turn his nose up at it too? Ofcourse around my house its like puppy crack and none of mine can resist it, LOL!


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

thank you so much for this yes i would love to know the name of the food that you used, with the raw meats he will only it it sometimes other days he doesnt want it. i feel so beside my self. Big hugs to you yes i will try home cooked chicken with rice..thank you so much..


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

the food i have to feed him is called (a/d canine) (made by hills prescription diet) thats the food i have to forse feed him 3 times a day.
because he will not eat it and have to add water....thats what is on the can.
i thought paying 4 dollars for a tiny tin he was ment to love it...but he doest really love much at all.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

heres a link
http://www.hillspet.com/zSkin_2/pro...4441760567&FOLDER<>folder_id=1408474395204707


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure about this particular food because it is prescription but I know that alot of the dog foods that the vets push can be hard on somes little digestive systems. I know I have tried Science Diet, Iams, Eukanuba and quite a few others and my little guys tummies just churn and churn:-( Is it just the vet food that he will not eat? Have you tried other types of dry food as such as some of the Holistic or Natural foods?

I hope he will stop being so picky and grow out of this stage. I know that when I brought Yoshi home at 9 weeks, I couldnt get him to eat much and I had to start out feeding him by hand just to get him to eat, I also had to switch out dog food quite regularly because he would get bored quickly. Now thankfully he will eat about anything I give him...still he doesnt eat as much as some but at least he eats

The name of the baby food is Little Sticks, Chicken Stix by Gerber Graduates. It doesnt have any additives (sp?) and is very gentle on their stomachs. I wouldnt feed this as a main meal but if you are having trouble getting them to eat then this would definately keep something on his stomach and you can add it to his dry food to possibly give him an appetite for it.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

the ID diets are usually not a favorite for most dogs. i hope you find something he likes soon  that sounds awful. the nutrical sounds like a really good idea to keep his sugar levels up and to stimulate an appetite. when i first brought home my chi daisy she wouldn't eat anything except Bil-Jac treats and chicken from Chicken File. My chis favorite snacks are plain yogurt and any cheese. oh and they love any kind of jerky cheats as opposed to the hard biscuit types. keep us updated


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

no he almost died as he wouldn't eat any brand of food, he went into a coma and fits...was given a 10% chance to live and pulled through, because he got to skin and bones this food was given and also because of losing sugars etc...
i have tried all animal products on the market made for puppies and he hates them all...
so this food has helped him to pick up dramatically. nad it has made his motions better etc...
its just frustrating that he wont eat on his own really.. only sometimes.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

nutrical ? i havent heard of it


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.bullwrinkle.com/ShoppingPages/nutrical_nutri-cal.htm


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

Little Sticks, Chicken Stix by Gerber Graduates i will hunt this food down thank you hun :0)


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

im going to go shopping today thank you for all of the help, i like the idea of home cooked foods, i know onions is a big no no any other things to avoided when cooking, also i will buy some baby foods and have a look around for nutri...:0)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

heres a good list of things to avoid and things that are ok. please let us know how he does with the new stuff!

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=11446&highlight=dangerous+people+food


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure where you can get nutrical other than online and at your vets. If you need it a little quicker then I would get some at your vets and then try to find some online cheaper? Maybe some one here knows if you can find it elsewhere locally? The Nutrical is a great tool to have on hand. I almost lost my Chibi to Hypoglycemia (sugar shock) and I give him some nutrical every night now before bed time or if I have to be gone for awhile...to keep his sugar levels up just in case

Bless your little guys heart..and yours too for having to go through all of this. I hope you can find some kind of solution and get him healthy. I also commend you on taking care of him and not giving up on him Please keep us updated and feel free to ask anything here as the members here are very helpful and wonderful people


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

My dog is very picky and hates most dog foods, so she ends up sharing my dinner, not the scraps, the good stuff. I've recently used ground turkey a lot and fried up some in a crumbly form for spaghetti. I took her portion out before I added onions and tomato sauce. She loves it. She will sometimes eat scrambled egg, especially if it has crumbled bits of bacon in it. She loves chicken breast and chicken thighs, chopped up. And yes, she loves the Gerber's Graduates lil'sticks, either turkey or chicken (thanks Yoshi's mom for the suggestion). Pork now and then. She doesn't get beef because I no longer eat it. She gets fish with the batter peeled off when I get fish and chips. And she loves fish oil, straight. 

She also eats peas, loves them, carrots raw or cooked, green beans, Clementine oranges, and mangoes. And the dried corn that I toss on the ground for the squirrels!

I think she might like raw meat, but I'm still squeamish about it. I had a dog in the past that preferred cooked to raw meat.

She eats some Evo kibbles every day, too, because I worry she may not be getting all the nutrients she needs that come from organs and veggies, but I think she'd starve if Evo was all I gave her, just like your little guy. 

Maybe your pup will like something in this list. Good luck.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

ok today i baked some chicken for the family and saved half of my portion and diced it up, no skins or any thing...and gave it to him he ate a wee bit a few mouth fulls so that was great :0) i still had to feed him the prescription food. just to top him up, but it was nice to see him eat...


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

im making a list of all of the ideas and will try some thanks...


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I cook up a mix in my crockpot. I add chicken (breast or thighs), sweet potatoes, carrots, and green beans. You can also add either a bit of rice or oatmeal as well. (at the end of cooking only) But you can cook this for 12-24 hours and it gets really mushy. I then put it in little containers and freeze them. I take out a container a week and add a spoon of this to my pups food. I also add either a bit of yogurt or cottage cheese.

I hope this may help your little one to start eating. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and him.

Ps. I've heard Merrick dog food looks and smells good. I've also heard good things about Honest Kitchen http://www.k9cuisine.com/m-2-the-ho...tandard&OVADID=13023265022&OVKWID=92258437522 or Timberwolf organics: http://timberwolforganics.com/

Good luck!!! Please keep us posted on your little guy.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Have you tried feeding him "Satin Balls"? I have yet to see a dog refuse them, and they put on weight very quickly!

Ingredients

5 pounds hamburger meat [the more fatty the better]
1/2 lg. box of Total cereal
1/2 lg. box oatmeal
1/2 jar of wheat germ
3/4 cup veg oil
3/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
5 raw eggs 
5 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.

Divide into meatballs place into freezer bags and freeze.

Thaw as needed and feed raw!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ooooh! I forgot about satin balls....Great Idea


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Please don't blast me anyone for suggesting this, but I found one dogfood that Ernie would eat when he was going through his wouldn't eat phase, that he absolutely loved. I don't know that it's a great dog food, but if they won't eat, it's certainly better than them starving. Bil-jac Select.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Anything is better than not eating Lin! Great suggestion  

I'm so glad he ate some chicken! Hopefully you'll find some other things he likes as well :cheer:


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the Satin Ball recipe. I'll try that on Miss Boop.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

When I got my first Great Dane I used to use Bil-Jac, although not the best food in the world it still wasnt that bad of a food (there are much worse out there ) and mine did very well on it...and yes anything is better than them not eating


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i give makayla nutrical at least twice a day. she doesnt really care for it so i just open her mouth and squirt some in. i would recommend using this or at least keep it on hand.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

I went to the vets today pupy again has diarrhea and blood in it, the vet has sent aways a feases sample for testing he thinks that the pup may of come to me with giardia..5 weeks ago...
im so worried, he wants to when he gets sample back treat all of my dogs as they live together...
What makes me mad is that he was sold while ill, and i wasn't told they just said he was pineing for his mother..yes he may of been but also what has really happened if the vet is correct was that he was already infected with this condition, and i have wormed him, but he needs now proper medical treatment...as in antibiotics which he is now on, and also when tests are back to comfirm he will need other medication to erradicate it.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

From what I understand of giardia. It's something that puppies can get if stressed. I also understand that it's fairly easy to clear up.

I wish you the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

the vet said its contracted through burst cysts of carriers , food or water.. he feels that he has had it from where he was breed..

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_giardiasis.htm


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, it is fairly easy to clear up but I am suprised that your vet hasnt already tested and caught this? From the symptoms he has been having he should have been tested for this from the beginning? It is some what common. Yoshi and Theismann picked it up from a dog park once:-( I hope you can get him treated and on track now


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

poor baby. thinking back now, none of my babies would eat when they were sick with giardia either. jack had it as a puppy and lost a lot of weight and was so bony  i'm glad they figured it out! i'm sure he'll have an appetite once he's better


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

how common is this?, i think he would of picked it up sooner if it wasn't for my puppy chewing tanalised timer and getting arsenic poisoning on top of first condition...
he wanted me 2 weeks ago to take in a specimin, after my visit, but what happened that follow morning was the pup almost died...
Im glad that thats all sorted and i really hope it is giardia? Im hoping it is that?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is very common in puppies. I have known lots of puppies to have it and I have seen adults get as well.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Dogs actually get giardia by ingesting it -- Holly had it when we got her but we had no idea until a couple months later when she starting showing symptoms (diarrhea). A lot of dogs have it and you never even know because unless they have diarrhea or you happen to catch a stool sample when they're shedding it, there's no real way to know. Most often, dogs get giardia from eating the poo of another dog that has it. I'm sure that's how Holly got it at the breeders because she was a poo-eater! They can also get it from drinking standing water that is infected with giardia from an animals stool.
There are several good wormers that are commonly used for treating giardia. You should definitely treat all of your animals in the house at the same time. It's also soooo important to keep their area completely clean and dry, because giardia can live outside the body for a long time in a moist environment. You also need to pick up all the droppings in your yard outside as soon as they go so none of them step in it and lick it off their feet. And one more important note -- you can get giardia from your dog so you need to be very careful and wash your hands all the time.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

wow thank you for all of the help and advice i hope my vet rings soon im waiting meanwhile im running out side now to look for poos...
to pick up...
didnt know i could catch it....


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

That freaked me out too when the vet called and told me "Holly has giardia, and you can catch it from her, so be careful!" I started immediately getting stomach pains just from the suggestion!! LOL But we had to go through 3 rounds of treatment to clear her up, and hubby and I never go it and we continued to kiss her all the time. I think you pretty much have to accidentally get some of her feces on your hand and touch your mouth, so the main thing is to just wash your hands alot. We didn't have any problem with Holly not eating while she had it, but I guess it affects dogs differently.
Definitely keep us posted on what the test results are!


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

the vet called he hasnt got that arrr, what is wrong with my baby,,,im getting angry with the vet now.
he hasnt suggested any more tests at this point


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aw, I'm so sorry. I would definitely see another vet! That one doesn't seem to care very much


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

i may just have to do that as im becoming so stress out...and concerned


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Pupy said:


> the vet called he hasnt got that arrr, what is wrong with my baby,,,im getting angry with the vet now.
> he hasnt suggested any more tests at this point


Well, at least you've ruled that out. Diarrhea with blood in it isn't AS bad as it sounds. It's not like when humans have blood in their stool. It just means there is inflammation in the stomach and intestines. If he didn't have diarrhea before you started feeding him the different foods that we all suggested, then I'm guessing the diarrhea came from this change in diet. Or, you mentioned he was on an antibiotic -- that could very easily cause diarrhea also. You need to be giving his some yogurt to replace the good bacteria in his stomach.

Totally just my opinion -- if he was doing well on the prescription diet (even though it was a pain in the butt for you when it came to feeding him), I'd keep him on that. Go to your grocery store and get some plain or vanilla flavored yogurt that says it contains "active culture". Don't get anything that contains a sugar substitute (I get Danon Activia because it's the only yogurt with active culture at my grocery store that doesn't have aspertene (sp?) but that does have the active culture). Most dogs LOVE yogurt, so maybe just mixing a little bit with each of his feedings will make him want to eat (I know it did for Holly when she was going through her picky phase). Just maybe a teaspoon or two of yogurt spread throughout the day. It's very easy on their system, so it's not like introducing a new food.

A lot of chihuahuas are VERY picky eaters, but I think most of them grow out of it. Like everyone has said, hypoglycemia is going to be a constant concern as long as he's not eating on his own and he's so tiny. If you can't find nutrical (I got it at PetCo), you can also use honey or Karo syrup. Maybe just rub some on his gums about 4 times a day if he doesn't want to eat it.

Good luck! Try to keep your sanity!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would definately try to find another vet....you will be suprised how different your experience will be from vet to vet. Also your vet seems to have come to a place where he has no other ideas of what it could be, the next vet may know right off the bat or could catch something that the first vet did not. A 2nd opinion can be very helpful

Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Deltoro has been on peptosal 


and also 


a/d® Canine/Feline 
For the Nutritional Management of Pets Recovering From Serious Illness, Accidents and Surgery 
Both dogs and cats can undergo significant changes when faced with a serious illness, injury or surgery. They may have trouble maintaining natural defenses and sparing lean body mass (in other words, they may be losing body weight from muscle or organ tissue), which can affect recovery. Prescription Diet® a/d® Canine/Feline pet food has been specifically formulated by veterinarians to be fed to dogs or cats in these situations. These conditions can be helped by adding the key nutrients and digestible energy found in Prescription Diet a/d. The nutritional formulation of Prescription Diet® a/d® may also be useful for pets with a variety of conditions

These seam to slowly see his system come right, as he has eaten a few times today and apairs to be in better health..i havent seen another vet yet...


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

hello he is now been put on an id diet mixed with puppy milk, im so worried. about him, vet treated for gardia even tho test was negitive, and also now on monday we are getting a full stool test, i forgot its name...
and proper blood tests. i dont care how much it cost or how many tests we need i just need answers, also he keeps speaking of possible brain damage and about my pups breeding...
i hop that he is ok.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

he has had 3 doses or panacur...
and still takes peptosol off and on...
i hope i have spelt them right...
still syringe feeding he was born on the second of december...


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

While he's on panacur, I would definitely give him some yogurt with active culture because that is heavy-duty wormer and you need to replace the good bacteria in his belly. For his size, just a teaspoon a day would be helpful and won't hurt him. And most dogs LOVE yogurt! You can even place a call to your vet to ask about the yogurt if you're unsure. It was my vet that told me to give it, and then I read about it on the internet as well. I hope he starts eating better and feeling better!


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yes i will do that he has also suggested that...
i have so many things its crazy...i feel like a vet nurse...but will pickl some up first thing in the morning..is there a brand name to look for?


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Be sure that it has live active cultures. Any brand will do!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow I'm sorry this is happening to your little guy. 
I don't know if this has been asked but where did you get him from? Have the other puppies from the litter been affected the way he has? 

Becuase most of the time it's not just the one pup its the whole litter.

maybe you could find out something by finding out about the litter


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Hope your baby gets better soon. Hugs to your little man.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

its a long story, i got the pup at 5 weeks 6 days old, on the paper work it said he was 8 weeks old, the age was changed i found out later so he could fly.
I was cross, the breeder blames me and said he was fine before he left, i wonder as my vet seams to always be pointing back to the breeder.
He also said that the pup is of poor breeding quality, which is such a shame. Why do people breed dogs like this, surely they would pick the best dogs to breed from. Later on i discovered that the breeder has 18 dogs.OMG i thought thats alot of dogs. On his vac card he was given a shot at 5weeks5 days old i worked it out to be. as he was really born on the second of December.
I have told my vet when he feels enough's enough then i will let Deltoro go, but at the moment for some reason the vet thinks he can fix him.
and thinks its more about viral or bacterial....
My brown pup shelee has caught some of what he has, altho she isnt as bad as him by far.
this is a nightmare i feel so helpless, The poor babies my other chi chiowny has been resistant the whole time, so must have a very high immune system...
so the vet says.
so thats why i guess he thinks there is a cure....but he points it all back to deltoros breeders, and shelee and chiowny are from a different breeder, and one is fine and the other is still eating and healthy apart from at times mild lack of appetite and the runs....


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh what a nightmare you are going through. I hope this clears up soon and ALL your pups are healthy.
Pauline


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.... Ivy was a horrible eater also. I ended up cooking chicken which she ended up LOVING so I knew it wasn't a health issue. Just finicky. Try baby food, the kind in the jar, the chicken. Ivy would LOVE that to. I figured it didn't matter what she ate at that point as long as she ate. They HAVE to eat!!I always gave her nutrical twice a day about an inch worth, Morning and bedtime. She hated the prescription Hills from the vet. Turned up her nose at it lol!!! Then my breeder had a finicky baby also, and she mentioned the science canned puppy chicken, and was thrilled that Ivy would eat it if I mixed cooked chicken with it. I finally was able to lesson the chicken every week until now all she eats is her science canned and also eats her science puppy chow dried food. Please try cooked chicken. He should go for it and the science canned. Hopefully he will eat. You don't want him getting hypoglycemia. I was worried soo much about that.

Lori


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

forgot to add there is also suspension of brain damage with him, vets going to test but i have no clue how. he said he may fit for the rest of his life but this isnt confirmed yet.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Pupy said:


> forgot to add there is also suspension of brain damage with him, vets going to test but i have no clue how. he said he may fit for the rest of his life but this isnt confirmed yet.


OMG....poor, poor baby!!! I sure hope he recovers from all of this. Keep us updated. Does he have diarhea??

Lori


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

he will on occasion eat small amounts really small but not enough to help him, 
at times he will nibble at cooked chicken, but now really doesnt want to eat at all...
he will lick some puppy milk from the vets but not alot...
arrrr im so worried, and i cant keep on changing his diet so that makes it very frustrating, hes on (id)canned chicken and rice as its better on the body etc, but he cant stand it, and also puppy milk, he likes that a wee bit...
he is given honey a wee bit a day for hypoglycemia
the brown dog also suffers from this a wee bit...so i have added honey to their diet, which seams to be working...not alot but enough, to see them right...as i read it in this thread earlier...
i have tried baby foods and so far the ones i have tried he has turned his nose up at...
raw meats are a no go now....
hes not interested at all


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> OMG....poor, poor baby!!! I sure hope he recovers from all of this. Keep us updated. Does he have diarhea??
> 
> Lori


yes he does, the vet gets me to give petosal, everytime he gets it, and then stop when its normal, and then back on it...its a regular thing to controll it untill we have results of the little germs that are causing it...so that he will gain some weight etc with out losing all he gets


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Has he been checked for coccidia???

Lori


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Has he been checked for coccidia???
> 
> Lori


No he hasnt ,i havent heard of that one before...will that show on a full panel gastric test?
if he has it, thats a test on monday hes getting....im also going to google that and have a read..bbs thanks ;0)


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

oh wow that sounds simular and also easily treated...thank you i will be chatting with the vet about it..:0)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Pupy said:


> oh wow that sounds simular and also easily treated...thank you i will be chatting with the vet about it..:0)


OMG I am surprised with him having diareaha that the vet didn't have you bring in a poop sample to test. Ivy had Coccida when we got her home. They treated her with Albon. It is a VERY commom intestal microscopic parasite that is usually given to the pups from their mother if she is out and around outdoors. The mom can pick it up on her feet etc. wash herself and then the babies contact it. It took 2 rounds of treatment before Ivy was fine. The vet see's alot of it in pups. There is also another intestinal bug also that we treated her for just in case before we got the results back but she didn't have it. I can't remember the name but diareha was another effect from it. I bet he has Coccida. I think the only way to find it out is to bring in a sample, and since you haven't done that it is very possible that your little one could have it. Unless the doc was able to get a sample when he was at the vet. Yes.... please ask the vet for sure if they tested him for it. If not treated it can be very dangerous. Keep us updated 

Lori


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

he has had a stool test for gardia, but not for the other one u have mentioned we are getting a full gastro panel test on monday for him with his stools, will it show up in that test?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Pupy said:


> he has had a stool test for gardia, but not for the other one u have mentioned we are getting a full gastro panel test on monday for him with his stools, will it show up in that test?


It should, just make sure to ask the vet about it. I would think it would, but it never hurts to mention it.

Lori


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

all day today they have been eating on their own and playing and seem happy..poos are improving..i do want to get to excited but i think they are getting better...:0)


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello! I'm sorry to hear about your boy! I don't have alot of experience with chis but I know that my male refuses to eat unless I sit there with him. And if I get up, he will stop eating. It's weird. The vet said that he is just shy and attatched to me. Maybe that's something similar and you could try sitting with him right there by the food. Just a thought


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

vet was unable to do tests today, as he wasnt there grrrr will have to be tomorrow, but his nurse said because they are eating he may not...i will demand politely that he does


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you know the more i read about what's going on with your chi make sme mad that this vet can't find what's wrong. if it's posiable you find another vet. 

because this vet isn't doing SIMPLE test that should ave been done LONG ago! the owner shoun'dt have to come in everyweek/everyday with a new test you'd like done.

sorry about the rant


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> you know the more i read about what's going on with your chi make sme mad that this vet can't find what's wrong. if it's posiable you find another vet.
> 
> because this vet isn't doing SIMPLE test that should ave been done LONG ago! the owner shoun'dt have to come in everyweek/everyday with a new test you'd like done.
> 
> sorry about the rant


Yeah...that's what I'm thinking also. I brought in stool samples as soon as I could collect from Ivy without having to bring her in. A least that took care of tests there. Plus it is much easier for you to collect than the vet.

Lori


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

they tests came back fine, and the dogs have fully recovered....
i guess they did have garidia, because those meds fixed them, the panacur...


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Thats great to hear!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad to hear. I bet you are relieved!!!

Lori


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

DELTORO i love you....


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think he really suits his name of the bull it means...Hes really tuff......


----------

